# EV Builders Presents Convert Me Episode 1



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

EV Builders Presents Convert Me Episode 1.

This is the first episode of a five part documentary series about converting a petrol car to electric. This documentary was made on a zero budget with most people working on it because they believed in the subject and wanted to see it through to its conclusion. The majority of sponsorship we received went towards the construction of the Sera EV for the series.
I cannot thank my crew enough. It was an amazing journey and I can't wait for the next project.

The doco was designed to be funny and not to technical for the non speaking EV world. The hope is to get New Zealanders thinking about EV's.

The episode could do with a bit of a colour grade and one or two more audio tweaks, which we hope to do shortly. We have been holding it back for too long though so we think it's about time we put it out there. We still have another four episodes to finish after all. The plan is to find some funding to polish it up for the DVD release....unless some nice TV channel wants to show it. Enjoy!

Cheers
Theo Gibson

Go to www.evbuilders.com to watch the episode or go to this link


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Good show. Car seems to be same mechanically as 94 Corolla Seca. Look forward to next episode


----------



## jamesevnz (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome clip and idea for a show! I am looking to convert my 1994 toyota corsa to electric this year, similar to your Sera identical weight and engine etc.

Have you already completed the conversion? would like to get an idea of what voltage and battery pack you will use and what sort of range your after? I want an ev commuter car and want to help show people they can DIY their own EV.

Cheers !


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes car all complete. See http://www.3news.co.nz/Film-maker-builds-electric-car/tabid/1160/articleID/289554/Default.aspx

Car has 32 winston battery 160 ah cells in it charging to 112 volts. I'm in the no BMS and all working well for me.I have 9 inch impulse 9 motor which we will be installing in the next episode.

Cheers
Theo


----------



## jamesevnz (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome , 110km range is pretty darn good ! 
I live in Mt Albert and was wondering would it be possible for me to have a look at your car to get some ideas etc? Would be appreciated. 
Cheers
James


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you want to sign up as a member on www.evbuilders.com and message me and we can work at a time to meet maybe next week,

Cheers
Theo


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

nice stuff, worth watching.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting video
I tried to sign up to that site a couple of weeks ago - nothing - Nada 
They obviously don't want people like me on it!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys
Apologies for last message,
For the *second* time my email server/host has added a spam filter without telling me and without making a spam folder visible

I got shirty with them last time as well

Anyway I am now on the EVBuilder system

Thanks


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

how long till the next one Theo?


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably another month or so till next episode is finished. Will keep you posted.


----------

